# Canine Orthopedist in Sacramento CA



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm happy to be a new member on the forum. I have a Havanese puppy, 7 months old that has already been diagnosed with a Patella issue. My vet has referred us to an Orhopedic Surgeon and I have requested a referral to UC Davis. I'm just wondering if anyone in the Sacramento area can make a reccomendation to me for a specialist that has provided medical care to there babies? If you have any advice or warnings to prepare me with as we seek professional opinions I would appreciate that too! 

Thank you~Andria


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi- I am your 'neighbor' in Rocklin!! I think it's great that you asked for a referal to UC Davis- they can def help guide you in the right direction. I don't have any advice regarding a specialist for patella issues- but I will absolutely help you if you need anything! Even if it's being there with you holding your hand while your baby is in surgery- dont hesitate to ask!


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Katie,
Delighted to meet you! I've been so anxious to make the acquaintance of fellow Havanese families. Thank you so much for your gracious support, it helps to have some local contacts. 

Thanks Neighbor!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Just touching basis with you again-
I found this email that a fellow breeder had posted to one of the Havanese Lists- I thought you might be interested.
I don't have any experience with this- but thought it might be worth checking into.

This amazing therapy can CURE Luxating Patellas (without surgery) along with healing other joint/tendon/CCL/ osteo type conditions. More commonly used in people, vets are beginning to discover and learn to use it on their patients.
I first heard of it from an aquaintance who said her APBT was cured of Luxating Patellas
and was able to return to Agility which she had missed.
It's called Prolotherapy:
http://www.veterinarypracticenews.c...ry-medicine/changing-views-on-ccl-repair.aspx

"Prolotherapy
Without a doubt, the most compelling nonsurgical option about which clients ask most frequently9 is prolotherapy. Prolotherapists typically inject sclerosing or proliferant solutions into or around joints to strengthen lax ligaments.10 
Also referred to as regenerative injection therapy, or RIT, the scope of prolotherapy is expanding to include the injection of growth factors or growth factor stimulants that induce regeneration or repair of normal cells or tissues.11 In vivo studies have provided strong evidence that prolotherapy leads to ligament proliferation, thickening and improved tensile strength. 
By reducing mechanical instability and abnormally excessive forces on ligaments, tendons and joint capsules, prolotherapy also reduces nociceptive stimuli emitted from these tissues and ultimately lessens pain. Studies testing prolotherapy for ACL laxity show short and long-term improvement in pain during walking, swelling, flexion and objectively measured ACL laxity.12-13 Further investigation in dogs with high-quality randomized controlled trials seems warranted."

Here's a Sacramento veterinary practice that is performing it on their canine patients:
http://integrativeveterinarycenter.com/site/view/159653_ProlotherapyFAQ.pml


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Katie, that sounds like a wonderful alternative to such an invasive surgery!


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, this sounds very promising. I already scheduled an appointment for a consult with the vet that practices Prolotherapy. The receptionist told me that there office has been providing this treatment for over 12 years! A less invasive treatment and more economical as well. I'm cautiously optomistic, if anyone has experience with Prolotherapy I'd love to hear from you. 

Katie, thank you so much for your support. I'm grateful to benefit from your experience and contacts!


----------

